# My Lunch Today       Tuna Salad



## Lon (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks good Lon.   Now you're making me hungry.


----------



## Raven (Jul 27, 2014)

A very good lunch, I might have that tomorrow.


----------



## Ina (Jul 27, 2014)

Do you use canned or fresh tuna? :wave:


----------

